# Trying something old school--ball making with shaped file



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 14, 2008)

Wife is out Christmas shopping---I'm playing. I am very happy with the way my governor worked, but the engine runs a tad faster than I like. According to theory, if the brass balls were a little heavier, the governor would run the engine a little slower. I want to find out, so I need to make a pair of brass balls one size bigger than the 1/2" chuck that Chuck gave me. I have been reading about how the old timers would anneal a flat file, drill a hole thru it, then use it as a form cutter. I have a whole drawer full of flat files that are worn out, so we are going to try this. I just heated one straw yellow, and its cooling as I type this.--Will keep you posted


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 14, 2008)

I know it is not as much fun but wouldn't it be easier to just cut a coil off the spring to adjust the RPM down? Correct me if I am wrong here.
Tin


----------



## kvom (Dec 14, 2008)

You could also make lead "washers" to go on the shafts above the balls.


----------



## rleete (Dec 14, 2008)

It looks to me like you enjoy making your own versions of things, so why not just make a ball turner? Then you can make several different sizes, and test to see what works best.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 14, 2008)

I found that if you took too much off the spring and made it too weak, then it didn't work as smoothly, and it did want to oscillate. Its too pretty to put lead washers on, (there isn't room anyways). And I don't really want to make a ball turner.---So---This is the old file after heating to cherry red and letting it cool on its own to aneal it.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 14, 2008)

Even after its annealed, its still pretty hard. I was able to drill it in 3 steps---first with a 1/4" regular drill, then with a 1/2" carbide cement drill I have, then after a bit more annealing, with a 9/16" ordinary drill. It was damn hard to cut with a hacksaw, so I used a 3" wheel on my air grinder.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 14, 2008)

I heated the end of the file back to cherry red and dunked it into a can of motor oil to reharden it. This filled the garage with smoke and got me yelled at by my wife!!! I turned the o.d. of the brass part to 5/8" o.d. and started a cut with my cut off tool. When I tried the file clamped in the tool holder on the lathe, it didn't want to do anything much except squeal. I took it out to the big belt sander and put a 15 degree angle on the two "horns" that stick out on each side of the half hole in the end of the file.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 14, 2008)

This made it work much better, but I still found that I had to rough in the shape of the ball with a course file before the file would cut properly all around the half circle.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 14, 2008)

So---It did turn a ball. I am not entirely happy with the results, and will probably buy a bag of pre made 5/8" brass balls from McMaster-Carr (They cost about $12 for a bag of 10---I used up $20 worth of brass this morning and its going into the dumpster).---however, it did work (sort of) and it answered my question.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 14, 2008)

Calculations show that an aluminum disc 1 9/32" diameter x 3/8" thick will weigh the same as a 5/8" brass ball. I might try that before I run out and spend any money.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 14, 2008)

More calculations show that a disc that big won't fit on the governor. To heck with it. I just ordered a bag of 10 balls 5/8" diamater from Mc Master Carr on line!!!.


----------



## tel (Dec 15, 2008)

;D While an old compadre of mine swears by the drilled file method, I have much better luck using an ordinary wad punch of appropriate size. You do have to rough your ball down by other means, but then just apply the wad punch and swizzle it around a bit and you will end up with a near perfect ball.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 15, 2008)

The following is an email I got today from McMaster Carr

Thank you for your order. Unfortunately, due to the ever increasing complexity of United States export regulations, McMaster-Carr will only process orders from a few long-established customers in Canada. We sincerely regret any inconvenience this causes you. 



Thank you,



David Ulam

McMaster-Carr Supply Co

330-995-5929


----------



## rake60 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice form tool Brian!

I had never thought of using a file to make one.

Rick


----------



## John S (Dec 15, 2008)

Brian,
Even easier way.

Get the large old file and again bore a hole thru, masonry bits reground on a diamond wheel will usually drill thru without having to anneal then re harden. 

Then using a slitting disk open up one side to make a slot equal to the parallel bit you need on the back of the ball.






Then rough turn your blank ball up, nothing too critical.






In this case just two chamfers.

Then using just a bar in the toolpost set low place the file UNDER the ball and using the bar lever down on the file handle and it will scrape the material off the ball .






The final result is this.






Which gives you this.






You need one tool / file per diameter but they are so easy to make it's not a problem.
Contrary to what you think it is safe and doesn't want to snatch as when the tool is a maximum cutting the ball is enclosed inside the file.

.


----------



## potman (Dec 16, 2008)

John, Any speed recomendations when using your tool/technique?

thanks...
earl...


----------



## John S (Dec 16, 2008)

Not really critical, I usually take it steady at around 250 rpm.
Brass can be done dry but steel needs cutting oil to get a good finish.
Been doing some 5/16" ones for remote gear change parts on kit cars in steel, they come out very well and repeatable.

.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 16, 2008)

I have decided that I would like to slow the optimum speed of the engine down a little. I tried clipping a bit off the end of the compression spring, and although this did slow it down a little, it did act as if it might want to oscillate when the spring got weaker from shortening it. I then tried to buy some 5/8" brass balls from McMaster-Carr, and was informed that they no longer ship to new customers in Canada. Chuck Foster, (a neighbour in Ontario) who GAVE me the first two 1/2" diameter brass balls for the governor has informed me of a fellow on Ebay who sells to Canada. He goes by the name "Toolsupply" on Ebay and his email address is "[email protected]" . i just went on Ebay and put "brass balls" into the search engine and very quickly found him. His prices are reasonable, and he does accept Paypal and ships to Canada.---Brian


----------



## ksouers (Dec 16, 2008)

Brian,
As a fall back position, do they have to be balls? I realize balls would have a much more authentic look, but I would think that brass cylinders of the proper weight would work just as well, and be easier to make.

Somewhere back in the dark corners of my memory I seem to recall a governor that used cylinders. But then I could be remembering things that didn't happen (that's part of getting old I don't like).


Kevin


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 16, 2008)

Ksouers---You're right--It doesn't have to be balls. I just like the authentic look of balls.


----------

